# sHROOMING PARTNER NEEDED. My spots.



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

SHROOMING PARTNER NEEDED.......I have some really good spot to pick...but i dont have a car. Anyone who would like to get at least three pounds call me and lets go shroomin. I live in Quincy IL 62301. Some of my spots have produced over 50 pounds in a season. Call me at (267) 227-2235 Ben. Thanks


----------



## dylan71971 (May 1, 2013)

I'm right across the river and really need a partner too, are the spots near to quincy? They aren't some kind of long trip are they? I'm beginner so you're aware, you should text me at 573-795-6341


----------

